# Select Destination???



## cfhpantera (Jul 16, 2004)

I have never used a mac in my life and a friend wanted me to try to fix her macbook. The macbook wouldn't boot as it stalled on the blue screen with a globe. The install disk was also stuck in the drive which I solved by holding down the mouse button at the stalled screen and it eventually popped out. I waited 10 minutes to see if it would boot and then tried clearing the PRAM and NVRAM using OPTION + COMMAND +P +R and it finally booted the install disk. I got passed the intro and license screen but on the "Select destination" screen it offers no options with continue and the options button greyed out. All I can do is "Go Back". I take it I am supposed to have a hard drive to be able to select as the destination but it's not showing up. I looked in "Disk Utility" and all that shows up is a 4.7 GB Mat****a DVD drive and of course the Mac OS X install Disc. I don't know if the hard drive failed? or if there is a easy solution to get the drive to show up? It's running Mac OS X 10, any help to an advanced windows user yet newbie mac user would be greatly appreciated.

UPDATE: I tried inserting an Ubuntu Linux disc to see if the installation process would recognize the drive and during the install it says "No partitionable media found, please check that a hard disk is attached to this machine". Thats more evidence that the hard drive is dead but from what I heard linux isn't very compatable with mac hardware.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Your friend should know whether or not her MacBook has a Hard Drive installed. If it (MacBook) needs fixing that implies it once worked IMHO. Did your friend recently purchase the MacBook? Is it brand new/2nd hand?


----------



## midsouth (May 24, 2007)

This thread just seemed to stop. I have the same problem.
After my MacBook crashed (had used Boot Camp--long story) I decided to upgrade to a larger hard drive--160gigs.

It was put in today. I have tried to install with disks. Cannot see a destination volume. I have partitioned and can see the drive, but not a volume.

If I could see a volume I think I could install. I have no data on drive--should I erase completely? Lots of advice on Internet but nothing that I could find that helps.

Thanks.


----------

